# Drucker druckt nicht schwarz-weiß, nur weil Rot leer ist?



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2008)

*Drucker druckt nicht schwarz-weiß, nur weil Rot leer ist?*

Kann das sein? Es ist ein Brother DCP350c.

Oder kann man das umgehen? Bitte genaue Beschreibung, der Drucker steht bei meinem Vater = müßte es per Telefon erklären ^^


----------



## Gunter (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Durcker druckt nicht schwarz-weiß, nur weil Rot leer ist?*



			
				Herbboy am 28.10.2008 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann das sein? Es ist ein Brother DCP350c.
> 
> Oder kann man das umgehen? Bitte genaue Beschreibung, der Drucker steht bei meinem Vater = müßte es per Telefon erklären ^^


ja, das kann sein. ging mir bei meinem brother damals genauso. da hilft nichts, außer die patrone zu ersetzen, afaik.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Durcker druckt nicht schwarz-weiß, nur weil Rot leer ist?*



			
				Gunter am 28.10.2008 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 28.10.2008 18:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jo, hab es nun auch gefunden: http://www.brother-europe.com/icss_b2c_b_bc/Z_SolutionSearch.do?country=DE&language=DE&module=solution


----------



## Kreon (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Durcker druckt nicht schwarz-weiß, nur weil Rot leer ist?*

ist das ein Drucker, bei dem der Druckkopf nicht in der Patrone integriert ist, (bei nem HP Drucker  ist er integriert und bei jedem Patronenwechsel wechselt man somit auch den Druckkopf)?

Wenn dem so ist (Farbe extra, Kopf fest im Drucker integriert) ist das ein Schutzmechanismus, der verhindert, dass der Druckkopf sich vollständig entleert, weil das wohl zu einem Schaden führen könnte. Daher verweigert er den Druck, sobald auch nur eine Farbe fehlt.


----------



## fiumpf (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Durcker druckt nicht schwarz-weiß, nur weil Rot leer ist?*



			
				Kreon am 28.10.2008 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dem so ist (Farbe extra, Kopf fest im Drucker integriert) ist das ein Schutzmechanismus, der verhindert, dass der Druckkopf sich vollständig entleert, weil das wohl zu einem Schaden führen könnte. Daher verweigert er den Druck, sobald auch nur eine Farbe fehlt.



Voll mies, ich hab aktuell das gleiche Problem mit meinem Canon Pixma ip4200  .


----------



## Gunter (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Durcker druckt nicht schwarz-weiß, nur weil Rot leer ist?*



			
				fiumpf am 29.10.2008 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Kreon am 28.10.2008 20:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja, selbstschutzfunktionen gegen hardwareschäden sind schon ne schweinerei.


----------



## fiumpf (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Durcker druckt nicht schwarz-weiß, nur weil Rot leer ist?*



			
				Gunter am 29.10.2008 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, selbstschutzfunktionen gegen hardwareschäden sind schon ne schweinerei.


Schwachsinn! Mein Drucker hat 2 schwarze Patronen; sobald eine der beiden leer ist kann man nichts mehr farbgetreu drucken. Der Druck bekommt dann einen starken Grünstich - Schwarzmangel eben.
Und ja, das ist ne Schweinerei! 
Warum nimmt der Drucker für ein lächerliches Textdokument nicht die Tinte aus dem vollen Tank?
Achso, Selbstschutzfunktion gegen Hardwareschäden (mann, was für eine Kackophonie!).... 


btw, ein "Selbstschutz" wäre vorhanden wenn er gar nicht mehr drucken würde  .


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Drucker druckt nicht schwarz-weiß, nur weil Rot leer ist?*

Ich kann ohne leere Farbpatrone keinen S/W Ausdruck bei meinem HP machen...


----------



## fiumpf (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Drucker druckt nicht schwarz-weiß, nur weil Rot leer ist?*

Heißt das, du brauchst eine leere Farbpatrone um einen s/w-Druck machen zu können?


----------



## Gunter (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Durcker druckt nicht schwarz-weiß, nur weil Rot leer ist?*



			
				fiumpf am 29.10.2008 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Schwachsinn! Mein Drucker hat 2 schwarze Patronen
> (...)
> Warum nimmt der Drucker für ein lächerliches Textdokument nicht die Tinte aus dem vollen Tank?


warum hat er wohl 2 getrennte schwarze patronen? eine davon (die PGI-5BK) ist ein extra pigmentiertes schwarz für fotodrucke und dergleichen, und nicht für normalen text gedacht.


----------



## fiumpf (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Durcker druckt nicht schwarz-weiß, nur weil Rot leer ist?*



			
				Gunter am 29.10.2008 22:22 schrieb:
			
		

> warum hat er wohl 2 getrennte schwarze patronen? eine davon (die PGI-5BK) ist ein extra pigmentiertes schwarz für fotodrucke und dergleichen, und nicht für normalen text gedacht.


Dann stimmt was mit meinem Drucker nicht: Sowohl Text als auch s/w-Fotoausdrucke sind verwaschen bzw. haben diesen Grünstich.


----------



## Gunter (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Durcker druckt nicht schwarz-weiß, nur weil Rot leer ist?*



			
				fiumpf am 30.10.2008 04:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Sowohl Text als auch s/w-Fotoausdrucke sind verwaschen bzw. haben diesen Grünstich.


bei einem pixma 4200?  

versuchs mal mit einer selbstreinigung (funktion gibts ja im treiber), und installier zur sicherheit den aktuellsten treiber von canon. normal ist das nämlich keinesfalls.


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Drucker druckt nicht schwarz-weiß, nur weil Rot leer ist?*



			
				fiumpf am 29.10.2008 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Heißt das, du brauchst eine leere Farbpatrone um einen s/w-Druck machen zu können?



Ja, so pervers wie es sich auch anhoert. Ist die Farbpatrone raus, dann druckt er nicht.


----------

